
Ask HN: Books/Resources/Advices to set up a new outsourcing office/branch - lin0tune
I am currently a lead developper at a small company (40 people, 10 developers.) We provide enterprise solutions in two domains: Interactive terminals and Mobile apps&#x2F;web.<p>The CEO is asking me to set up an offshore outsourcing office&#x2F;branch in Vietnam with 7 people, including 5 developers.<p>I am looking for any advices&#x2F;resources&#x2F;directions that can help me relise the project.<p>Thank you!
======
coconut_crab
A bit late but if you want to we can discuss by email (my address is in the
profile). I might not be able to help much but if you have no lead so far, a
native Vietnamese is better than nothing :)

